# columbias new style fixed box handles



## j.a.g drywall (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting some new flat box handles, and I'm wondering if any one has tried the new Columbia fixed length poles the fatter ones. or any feed back on the Hydra 3 extension pole.


----------

